
Understanding Windows Core OS and Microsoft's 'Polaris' for Modern PCs - Corrado
https://www.windowscentral.com/understanding-windows-core-os-and-polaris
======
Corrado
This article gives a pretty good understanding of where Windows is going in
the near future and how it will compete with ChromeOS and potentially iOS on
the desktop. I really don't keep up with Windows development much so this was
an interesting overview of the future at Microsoft.

